# Wiltshire chat!



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

:welcome:

For all the people that live in the Wiltshire area, just to sell things so it easier to pick up or just general chat etc..

Josh : victory:


----------



## felicity (May 22, 2007)

good idea! 

I have loads of CWD for sale.


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Bump people selling stuff in the Wiltshire area for easier and close pickup!


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know the price for a het albino royal python?
Thanks: victory:

Josh


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

This isn't going that well haha!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

a1dzcannon said:


> Anyone know the price for a het albino royal python?
> Thanks: victory:
> 
> Josh


Cheap if you buy one from Bob Clark. He has thread in classifieds: victory:


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

Im in devizes need a quick sale!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/366159-male-leopard-gecko-proven-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/359309-sale-juwel-rio-125-aquarium-2.html

Please someone take them! lol


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

im selling the viv in my siggy and im also looking to pass on a CB08 female BCI for around £60-80


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

hi all im in Devizes i have lots of crested geckos for sale and exo terras.


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

what exo terras? any of the long ones?


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

which size do you mean


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

the 90cm x 45cm x 45cm


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

no sorry,


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

Juwel Rio 125 aquarium tank + stand + extras - only 6 months old on eBay go to http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180409594097


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Anymore sales, in the Wilts area?


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

I am after a bearded dragon, looking for a tame adult really. Any for sale? 
I live in devizes but can pick up locally.
PM me with what you have.

Cheers


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

Juwel Rio 125 aquarium tank + stand + extras - only 6 months old on eBay go to http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180409594097


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

*CB08 (late) Female BCI for sale!*

CB08 Female BCI for sale £60 if collected by friday or £50 if you can any earlier!!!!!!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Hiya

I am in Dorset-well Wilts is 1 mile away-so do I qualify?

I have a few bits for sale-no pics can do that laters.

I have a huge heat mat, a teeny heat mat (will get measurements later)
UVB screw in bulb used for only about a month.

One converted set of drawers for a cham and another hubby built for a cham too. Suitable for baby/juvi chams.

Small glass tank-needs new screen top.

Berber skink and others too.

Got some rep books on classifieds too.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys not selling but introducing as this seems like the official wilts thread! im steve from chippenham have a beardie, horned frog, yellow bellied terrapin, tropical fish and chickens


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

We should have a Wilts thread - seems some of us Southerners are a bit shy. 

Also based in Chippenham, not selling, always looking, the signature does the rest.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 1 young yemen chameleon for sale £40 pick up in swindon only !!!

I'll also have some *PET* silky mice for sale soon.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

and I have a leo that needs a home, I am in NDorset a mile from Wilts border!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

asm1006 said:


> and I have a leo that needs a home, I am in NDorset a mile from Wilts border!


Im sorry but that will have to go in the north dorset thread !..youre not in Wiltshire !!!! :lol2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

oh charmin':lol2: will go down the road with the laptop then...and then sign in. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

asm1006 said:


> oh charmin':lol2: will go down the road with the laptop then...and then sign in. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lmfao.....CHEAT !!!! :lol2:


----------



## felicity (May 22, 2007)

Hiya all,

I'm selling a huge viv, i'm based in calne.

Please check it out, your find it under equipment classifeid.

Thanks


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

hey looking for any cheap vivs nd any cheap baby geckos please post if you know of any


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an adult male beardie and 4 babies for sale!

Very Cheap! PM me!

Im Devizes, Wiltshire


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

PMd u


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

xNatashax said:


> hey looking for any cheap vivs nd any cheap baby geckos please post if you know of any


I have two 30"x15"x15" beech vivs available £30 each if you are interested.:whistling2:


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

got any pics


----------



## chaseme125 (Dec 25, 2009)

hello all those in wiltshire im located in bradford on avon about 3 miles from trowbridge does anyone out there have any baby geckos for sale roughly born in september cheers all please pm me with pictures and prices:2thumb:


----------



## chaseme125 (Dec 25, 2009)

anyone?? :gasp:


----------



## chaseme125 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is for my mum not me we are looking for a viv for a 1 year old bearded dragons please can you pm me with anything you may have:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone with exo terra terrariums for sale pm me also any fittings/stats


----------

